# Early Spring Fever Is Gone!!



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Geez, after a so far mild winter, we are getting it handed to us this morning. A Nor'easter to knock away the smile of a mild winter. It had to happen sooner or later.

When it stops, I will post a pic of the Outback just so Ghosty has a reason to tell me how warm it is in Texas









I need more coffee









John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Now why couldn't this be Sunday into Monday??? But there's always the possibility that if it ends late enough in the day, they may not be able to clear off the campus and there will be a - SNOW DAY!










































Perhaps I'd better curb my enthusiasm and dancing until I get that wonderful, fantastic, outta this world phone call tomorrow morning. I hope, I hope, I hope.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

On another note, did all of you northeast coast guys do your panic buying at the grocery store? Or are Outback owners calm, collected and reasonable? Always cracks me up when I see people with 5 gallons of milk and six loaves of bread in their carts. *They're gonna be stuck in the house for one day for cryin out loud! *They stock up like they're shipping out to Siberia (Or North Dakota) as soon as they leave the store.









As you said John, I need another cup of coffee so I can snuggle up in my jammies with my keyboard. No church today. No Sunday paper. Bummer. I hope I can make it through the day. Hope the milk will last. Maybe I should have stocked up on magazines.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

They say Morristown has 17 in at 7 am. I cannot tell with the drifts in the wind here. Morristown is closer to Camping479.

Good thing I taped the Nascar race last night and did anyone say Olympics on TV?

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would say we have close to a foot here.

I can never see why people run out to buy milk, bread, and eggs......wht are they gonna do?? Make french toast for the next week??
















If I would feel the need to run out and stock up, it would be on beer and steaks!!









Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I would say we have close to a foot here.
> 
> I can never see why people run out to buy milk, bread, and eggs......wht are they gonna do?? Make french toast for the next week??
> 
> ...


I am with you Steve....

We got between 5"-7" down here and it is still coming down. I was out on a fire call at 3 AM and we were having winds upwards of 40mph...lots of blowing snow and the driving isn't fun.

To everybody on the east coast....stay in and keep warm.

Gary


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> To everybody on the east coast....stay in and keep warm.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]80692[/snapback]​


I'm planning on it. In fact, I was just going to make french toast for the week and freeze it.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

I can feel your pain









The high yesterday was only 65. It won't be back to the upper 70's untill Monday


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I got about 4 inches here so far and it's still coming down (small flakes)
Do I smell French Toast cooking








To all that got more snowTake it easy andDon't over do it

Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Bacon is in the oven and the belgian waffles are rolling off the iron. TIme to go out and plow. I love the snow........


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

25 and clear in the Houston metro area this morning. The newscasters are going crazy! It only got to 54 on Sat!! Panic is setting in. We can't handle this!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I hope, I hope, I hope.
> [snapback]80681[/snapback]​


The teachers are sounding just like the kids!









But don't you have to make up the lost days at the end of the year? That'll cut into your three month paid summer vacation. But enjoy your long weekend if you're off tomorrow.









Bill


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> On another note, did all of you northeast coast guys do your panic buying at the grocery store? Or are Outback owners calm, collected and reasonable? Always cracks me up when I see people with 5 gallons of milk and six loaves of bread in their carts. *They're gonna be stuck in the house for one day for cryin out loud! *They stock up like they're shipping out to Siberia (Or North Dakota) as soon as they leave the store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought milk, bread and TP was a Baltimore thing. We have 20" here with some 4' drifts.

Good Luck!

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > I hope, I hope, I hope.
> ...


Now ya see? There's that misconception rearing its ugly head again - we don't get paid for the summer. We're contracted to work a certain number of days and that's what we get paid for. We have the summer off, but it's not paid.









And, in a private school, I don't have to make up any days.














So think - SNOW DAY!









Scott

P.S. I'm not in the least offended and was not being defensive. I just try to clear up that misconception whenever I can. But summers off is ONE of the reasons I went into education. We're poor, but happy.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

What's all this snow stuff? It's 80*.


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

[quote name='tdvffjohn' date='Feb 12 2006, 07:18 AM']
They say Morristown has 17 in at 7 am. I cannot tell with the drifts in the wind here. Morristown is closer to Camping479.

Good thing I taped the Nascar race last night and did anyone say Olympics on TV?

Did you check the tape yet? The shoutout is goingto be at 4:00 today, rained in daytona.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> I thought milk, bread and TP was a Baltimore thing. We have 20" here with some 4' drifts.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> ...


Hey guys - we're baaaaaaack !!! Left sunny FLA yesterday AM via BALTIMORE - out of Baltimore JUST as it was starting to snow. S'West overbooked and was paying $200 for anyone to agree to take a "later flight". Wonder if that meant Monday







Soooooo glad to come back to this stuff!!!







Still have to pick up the dogs at the kennel this morning. Guess we'll see just how good Puff's TV is in the white stuff (hey, if we can't be towing Puff we might as well have some kind of fun with it!!) Of course, the best part is that everyone was out YESTERDAY to buy their FrenchToast makings. The roads should be pretty empty today - of course, we'll have to FIND the roads first.

Stay in - stay warm - eat lots of FT, drink lots of beer (sorry - that just sounds like a really nasty combo) and keep the fireplace stoked. Good day for planning the summer's trips.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Snow? What's that?









Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well at least when you stock up on Beer, Bread, and TP you do not need to get all the ice the store has. Growing up in Florida those were the first 4 items to go.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> > Moosegut said:
> ...


DW is obligated to cover 190 days and is considered a 10 month employee. Boy I miss those paychecks in the summer.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm sorry...

...I can't see this thread enough to read it. That damn sun is glaring in here. Wait...let me go get my sunglasses, and then I'll try reading it again. sunny









Be right back.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Now I know this will upset some and I'm not trying to rub it in, but I just updated our school website because tomorrow we have a *SNOW DAY!*





























































Sorry. I can't help it. shy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Snow Days(came out in 1999) that was a good movie









Don

P.S.
Have a nice day off


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems strange to me that people panic and rush to the store. Don't most people have a garage refrig/freezer?









I have enough food in our house to last 7-8 days...if needed. The garage refrg is basically a BEER refrig, but I do allow a few other essential items to sneak in there.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, I don't understand you East Coast Girlie-men!

Out here in West we go looking for snow! PDX_Bobcat and I spent Saturday skiing at Timberline Lodge on Mt. Hood. 180+ inches, and I would have loved to see that much more again! BTW, it was gorgeous. Blue skies in the morning, broken clouds in the afternoon, and no wind at all!









On days like that, Ghosty can have his 80 degrees!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> On days like that, Ghosty can have his 80 degrees!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you Professor. We've got about 1' today (180'? That's ALOT of snow). We're still in blizzard conditions with visibility at about 1/2 mile max - tho' it comes & goes to about 100 yards. All that said, tomorrow will be absolutely FABULOUS! ....and nothing beats the emergence of Spring!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

.

Good thing I taped the Nascar race last night and did anyone say Olympics on TV?

Did you check the tape yet? The shoutout is goingto be at 4:00 today, rained in daytona.
[snapback]80725[/snapback]​[/quote]

We had 22 in here. I get back from 8 hrs of snow plowing, settle in front of the tv at 6 pm and going to enjoy the race, that when I found out is was postponed. I was too late to catch it when they did run it also


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

.

Good thing I taped the Nascar race last night and did anyone say Olympics on TV?

Did you check the tape yet? The shoutout is goingto be at 4:00 today, rained in daytona.
[snapback]80725[/snapback]​[/quote]

We had 22 in here. I get back from 8 hrs of snow plowing, settle in front of the tv at 6 pm and going to enjoy the race, that when I found out is was postponed. I was too late to catch it when they did run it also









Gary, we had our Fire Co dinner sat nite, slippery coming home but the town next door was covering our fire calls. 2:30 am they had an alarm across the street from my house at the High School. (4 in of snow and whitout I heard) It was nothing and I never heard them, slept real good









John


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

LOL... Down here in ArkieLand if the weatherman even hints at snow the street department guys order 10 million tons of sand, the city goes on standby code "white" alert, the cops and fire fighters put chains on their vehicle tires and there generally is a huge sucking sound heard for miles around every grocery store as anything and everything flies off the shelf.









Originally from Wisconsin, I find it very funny to watch these people when this happens, of course, traffic is extremely hazardous to your health during this type of "crisis". If we ever had a true snowfall, this place would be paralyzed for weeks. GWB and FEMA would never hear the end of it either.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Alright, is this some kind of cruel joke?! What happened to my spring?









You easterners need to get YOUR snow off my Outback!









My Outback in our yard about an hour ago - YUCK!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

For all you guys concerned about how warm it is in Texas, it only got to about 72 yesterday. But it was a dry heat.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> Alright, is this some kind of cruel joke?! What happened to my spring?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey now... beauty is in the eye of the beholder... That wonderful pic you posted is making me homesick for Cheesehead Land.







That's it!







Just gonna have to plan a winter trip "back home".


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

By request here is John's picture.










Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank You, no more spring fever for a while









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

John
They are calling temps in the 40-50's by the end of the week here









Don


----------

